# If martial arts tests were conducted by Microsoft



## skribs (Nov 1, 2017)

You are a member of the competition committee for the Adatum Taekwondo Federation.  Your committee is responsible for determining the number of points scored in 1st Poom sparring competitions.  Your committee is also responsible for determining the number of points scored in 1st Dan sparring competitions.  You have been tasked with assessing proposed changes to the scoring system, which would change how many points are scored for various techniques.  

See Table1 for a table of the current and proposed scoring criteria for 1st Poom competitions.

Table1

Current ScoreProposed ScorePunch11Body Kick12Head Kick33Turning Kick+1+1
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
See Table2 for a table of the current and proposed scoring criteria for 1st Dan competitions.


Current ScoreProposed ScorePunch11Body Kick12Head Kick33Turning Kick+1+1
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
Your boss has assigned you the task of analyzing matches to determine if the new rules would have changed the outcome of the match.  You have been given a detailed list of scores in several matches, and have to determine if the scoring changes would result in the losing player scoring more points than the winner.

See Table3 for a table of an example match scorecard from a 1st Poom competition.


JohnDanPunches10Body Kicks41Turning Body Kicks32Head Kicks23Turning Head Kicks13
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
See Table4 for a table of an example match scorecard from a 1st Dan competition.


JenniferRachelPunches02Body Kicks62Turning Body Kicks52Head Kicks02Turning Head Kicks02
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
One of your committee members asks a question about the body kicks.  He wants to know which techniques use the heel as the striking point.

Which technique should you identify?


Reverse Punch
Roundhouse Kick
Crescent Kick
Back Kick


----------



## skribs (Nov 1, 2017)

I've been studying for a Microsoft test and I thought this would be a good way to explain to my Taekwondo friends what a Microsoft Test is like.


----------



## Balrog (Nov 15, 2017)

The only problem is that your test questions refer to common, everyday things.  Instead, they should refer to totally obscure things that 98% of Taekwondo students will never encounter.


----------

